# New in North Carolina



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

HELLO!! 

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Davisbees (Apr 24, 2009)

*Hello*

Welcome, Alot of good info is in the forms.


----------



## D's_Bees (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't have a clue where you are but you're in the same state as me. Welcome from a newb


----------



## tarheel bee (May 17, 2005)

*Welcome*

Union Grove,home to some of NC's Amish,just above Statesville. Also some fine bee country.


----------



## angelin05 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hello! I am from Union County (Matthews Area near Charlotte)! Welcome!


----------



## popsjim (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for your welcome. I am 10 miles north of Statesville on 77 exit 65.Great bee country. Have 13 hives now would like to have 20.


----------



## popsjim (Mar 4, 2009)

I know where Matthews is lived in Jefferson S C for 2 years.Great town.
Popsjim


----------



## dave28210 (Nov 10, 2008)

I grew up in Matthews, live on the south side of Charlotte now. Welcome.


----------



## angelin05 (Apr 24, 2009)

popsjim said:


> Thanks for your welcome. I am 10 miles north of Statesville on 77 exit 65.Great bee country. Have 13 hives now would like to have 20.


Wow! I only have one so far , but I can see myself having a few more.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Glad you bee with us here! Welcome from the hills of Tennessee!


----------



## Tagged (May 7, 2009)

Hello in NC! I am in Union County NC and also brand new to Beekeeping.


----------

